
Android App Recommendation - bhaiterabhai
looking for some android apps similir to shareit and vidmate
======
bhaiterabhai
[https://get-shareit.com](https://get-shareit.com) [https://get-
vidmateapk.com](https://get-vidmateapk.com)

------
throw3356112
TrebleShot and NewPipe. Both are available on Fdroid.

